# New Product Release-Insane Speed Motorsports Front Adjustable Sway Bar Links



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Price!?!? Will these lower the front some also with already lowered springs?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Price for the pre-order is up in the store for these. Sway bar links will not lower your vehicle but are adjustable with your lowering springs to keep your sway bar's geometry correct.


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

Those GM endlinks look weak compared to the ISM ones. A person can see the difference. The stock links look very prone to flexing and possibly breaking under hard cornering. Plastic holding a scpherical bearing/ball joint cannot be good at all. How is the sway bar even supposed to do it's job? It loses all it's torsional rigidity with those cheap factory end links...
Great Job ISM....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

On my dgr suspension, i replaced the tie rods with the silver supplied DGR ones, Do these replace my DGR ones also? And is there a set like these for the rear?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Hey all, the Pre-order price is up and in the specials section of InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com or direct link: Here

AJ-The ones with your DGR's are a good set to be honest, but if you want on car adjustable and bigger design, then these are it.

Thanks CruzeBC for the kind words.

Later,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet steve, thanks a lot. Ill for sure switch over to these in the future! along with the new sway bar 10000%


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just ordered a set, I'll let you know what I think when they get here


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

These look interesting. Steve - do you have installation isntructions? How difficult are these to install?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Ive sent an email asking for this product. I wanna buy a front set.thanks


----------

